# C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*UPDATED*: 8.12.09
The 12V Turbo market is keeping us on our toes. As soon as we _think_ you guys have reached the limits of your projects, we hear about cars breaking 500whp with C2 software.....and that is quickly followed up with "we WANT more"








We are pleased to officially release our Stage 4 software package for OBD2 12V VR6 equipped cars......that's right, Plug'n Play 600whp is now a reality. There is not a more effective solution for supporting High HP while retaining 100% of the FACTORY ENGINE MANAGEMENT ! The Stage 4 has been engineered to use Siemens 630cc injectors (not included)
What allows us to support these power claims with the STOCK ECU? 
*PRO MAF Description*
_The Pro-MAF out flows larger diameter meters by a long shot, due to its bell mouth design, and because the sampling element does not protrude into the opening. The patented 360 sampling design of the MAF makes this meter the finest in the industry. No other meter provides a signal as clean as the C2 PRO MAF. It is, by far, the most accurate meter on the market. Don't settle for the copy produced by the other companies that do not have 360 degree sampling. The 360 degree sampling allows it to "average" the air flowing through meter, resulting in a more accurate reading than any other meter available. A high flow conical air filter is included. Every meter is shipped with a connector that fits your vehicle harness._
Stage 4 Kit:
*PRICE: $999*
*FREE SHIPPING*
Kit Includes:
1 - C2.PRO.MAF
1 - Open Element Filter
1 - MAF Wiring Harness 
1 - C2 Plug'n Play Module w/ Software Pre-Loaded
Add a set of 6 Siemens Injectors:
*$360*
*Upgrade Policy*
Existing customers can also upgrade to STAGE 4. Those of you presently running the C2 Modules are eligible to save $300 when you upgrade. This is for the complete plug'n play Fuel Kit and would include the software and the Pro.MAF. 
**This does not include the injectors, but they can also be purchased through C2Motorsports for an additional $360**
*Upgrade:*
Receive a $300 DISCOUNT if you are a Stage 1,2, or 3 customer and want to go to Stage 4. You only pay $699 
**You will be required to return your existing C2 Module; upon it's inspection and verification of condition, you will be refunded the "exchange" value.

*C2 SOFTWARE DEALER LIST*
AZ:
BSH Street & Strip
www.bshspeedshop.com
NH:
Reflex Tuning
http://www.reflextuning.com
NJ:
SS Tune
http://www.sstune.com
PA:
APTuning
http://www.aptuning.com
Nothing Leaves Stock
http://www.nothingleavesstock.com
MD:
NGP Racing
http://www.ngpracing.com
VA:
NGP Racing
http://www.ngpracing.com
NC/SC/TN:
Black Forest Industries
http://www.blackforestindustries.com
KY/IN/OH
Grossman Tuning
http://www.grossmantuning.com
PNW:
Double J Motorwerks
http://www.doublejmotorwerks.com
NM: Albuquerque 
University Volkswagen
http://www.newmexicovw.com
Mexico:
Eurotuned Shop 
http://www.eurotunedshop.com

Here are a couple of Links to customers presently using the Stg. 4 Kit:
KubotaPowered: Previously made 494 whp on his C2 Software. 
494whp link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4216914
Stage 4 link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4237580

Xpalendocious: Previously made 501 whp on his C2 Software. 
501whp link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4216914
Stage 4 link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4236866
**Siemens 630cc injs not included**
**Stock 3 bar FPR required**
**Built Motor is suggested**
**Inline pump is required but not included**




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:17 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (C2Motorsports)*

I love you guys.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (IwannaGTI)*

glad to see you released it! going to the dyno today, will report back in my stage 4 thread.
Thanks C2!!!
-Kevin


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (C2Motorsports)*

does this include free software upgrades as they come out?


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (brilliantyellowg60)*

Is this going to be available for order on the website? I'm ready......I'm ready.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i know where to go when i get my software.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

TTT


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (C2Motorsports)*

do us existing C2 owners get a break on the software price?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (TBT-Syncro)*

Now that this PRO MAF is "out of the bag". Could someone explain how it helps an OBD1 dizzy car? There have been several posts made by C2 that this could be a potential solution to the stock one piece MAF issue on 92'-94' VR's.
Ok so you swap the MAF's, wire it in, etc. You still have a chip burned to the old MAF. How would you tune it?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_ How would you tune it?


THIS is the question that will be answered...








-Jeff


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re:*

Yay..... now that theres a solution to my issue, im off to rob a bank for the scrilla to pay for it.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_do us existing C2 owners get a break on the software price?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
THIS is the question that will be answered...








-Jeff 








Any closer to knowing an ETA? 
Signed
Frustrated MAF maxer outer


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (slc92)*

I wish my refund check would hurry up! Got any better pics of the new MAF?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
THIS is the question that will be answered...








-Jeff 

Does it also align with a more 'tuneable' option for obd1?


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (pubahs)*

Can the Pro Maf be used in existing 440cc applications to replace the OEM maf? Mine surges at ide and I'm wondering if this will fix it.
Mike


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (FaelinGL)*

this stage 4 setup is making INSANE numbers on a chip tune!!!!
check Kubotapowered's thread for more information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (jhayesvw)*

Insane sums it up quite well!!
Link to the dyno plot:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4237580










_Modified by KubotaPowered at 2:26 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (KubotaPowered)*

Is there a stage 4 available for the 24v guys so I can keep Kubota on his toes?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Is there a stage 4 available for the 24v guys so I can keep Kubota on his toes?










There is, its called AWD


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (C2Motorsports)*

do you have any pics of the new setup, along with how the intake should be set up (reducers, etc)?
and possibility to get a reply about upgrade pricing.
thanks


----------



## 3dubssofar (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and in case anybody thinks kubota is a fluke, xpalendocious just made 566.6 @ 28psi on the mk2 forums. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2 (hope i didn't steal anyone's thunder)


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_do you have any pics of the new setup, along with how the intake should be set up (reducers, etc)?


I used a reducer to meet up with the 3 inch plumbing, left everything else alone. The MAF is 3.5 inch instead of 4 but reducing it won't cause any trouble and it comes with its own filter


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I used a reducer to meet up with the 3 inch plumbing, left everything else alone. The MAF is 3.5 inch instead of 4 but reducing it won't cause any trouble and it comes with its own filter 


would increasing it say to 4 inch hurt? why would u reduce it to 3 inch, don't u have a 4 inch inlet? wouldn't u want to increase it or atleast keep it at 3.5 till the inlet or does it affect the new Pro MAF?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (NeverEnding...)*

I think Kubota and I are in the same boat here, we both already had 3" intake pipes like you are supposed to use with the 4" Bosch MAF, and we simply got the correct transition to keep our current intake pipe with the new PRO MAF. If i was doing it from scratch, i would run a larger intake pipe. 
With the old style MAF, it is crucial that the intake pipe is 3" with a transition to 4" right before the MAF. Now it doesnt really matter...3", 3.5", 4", the new PRO MAF will happily read infront of any of those


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Is there a stage 4 available for the 24v guys so I can keep Kubota on his toes?










Yeah swap to MK3 tuning








Disclaimer: This is illegal, i am in no way responsible for your actions


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (RipCity Euros)*

This setup is going in my car. No doubt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
021 906 259 L ecu.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (Norwegian-VR6)*

Will be ordering next Friday! Couldnt wait for this to be released.


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (Bthornton10)*

any more pics of the pro-maf and i guess this means i cant use my old maf with this software. also will their be a price break for existing software owners


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (Yetti 1.8t)*

I need to post high res pics of the new set up and the car, lots have requested it and I am slacking


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_







Any closer to knowing an ETA? 
Signed
Frustrated MAF maxer outer









ooooo thank the good Lord! hopefully this will be the the answer...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (turboit)*

UPGRADE POLICY added to original post

C2


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (C2Motorsports)*

what's considered stage 3, 42# inj.? so is there a new design on the maf that you guys send out with the software to replace our oem maf


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (fnvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_what's considered stage 3, 42# inj.? so is there a new design on the maf that you guys send out with the software to replace our oem maf









This is only for the MKIII OBD2 cars


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (fnvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_what's considered stage 3, 42# inj.? so is there a new design on the maf that you guys send out with the software to replace our oem maf









stage 2 is 42lb software
stage 3 is 63lb software
stage 4 is the 63lb pro maf software


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (TBT-Syncro)*

any plans for a stage 4 software for mk4 vr6t's


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (fnvr6t)*

Mk4 already has 630 tune.
Same spec. on 24v cars already proven past 550whp.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (Jefnes3)*

got my stage 4 ordered! just waiting now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (TBT-Syncro)*

I can't remember if you have mentioned this, but when will this stuff be avail for 24v? (I know cars are out there but it is for public consumption yet?)


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_I can't remember if you have mentioned this, but when will this stuff be avail for 24v? (I know cars are out there but it is for public consumption yet?)

i dont believe they're doing pro-maf for the 24v, as it already has wideband and a better sensor.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_got my stage 4 ordered! just waiting now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2

I should have mine in a couple of days. Now..... do I install it and try it out, or the longer process of installing the southbend stage 5, Tranny with lsd , and the software package?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Pro-MAF for obd1?







Please?


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Pro-MAF for obd1?







Please?

X2 
any plans of a stage 4 obd1 tune w the pro maf?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (TBT-Syncro)*

given up on the aba crowd, huh?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_given up on the aba crowd, huh?

We have not _given up_ on any of the applications.....we are however governed by prioritizing projects, and the inevitable time. If someone wants to properly build an ABA, and bring us the car for development, we would be more than happy to produce a 630cc Pro Maf tune.
If anyone is interested in this, just email me.
chris
c2


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (C2Motorsports)*

i wonder if the "pro maf" will do anything for the 30# tune cars.
i have version 1.41 of the 30# tune and wonder if the pro maf will allow it to run a little leaner but still be safe and therefore make more power.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i wonder if the "pro maf" will do anything for the 30# tune cars.
i have version 1.41 of the 30# tune and wonder if the pro maf will allow it to run a little leaner but still be safe and therefore make more power.

The Pro MAF would not be a plug'n play fit; the software has been completely redesigned around the new MAF.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Here is a picture of the Stage 4 installed on KubotaPowered's car, to give you an idea of size and fitment of the new Pro MAF......nice clean car BTW John








C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:25 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

anything up and coming for the 12v obd1 coilpack crowd?
somthing that will let us reliably go beyond 400whp?


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (instg8r)*

When buying the 660cc kit do we have to run that air filter(is it special) or not? It looks pretty big from the pic


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_When buying the 660cc kit do we have to run that air filter(is it special) or not? It looks pretty big from the pic

I'd definitely run one but it comes with one


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I'd definitely run one but it comes with one

I know, but my question is do we need to use the filter they supply are can we just use any old 3 inch filter?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (raddo)*

you have to use the filter that is provided. It is held on with the nuts, not a slip on filter


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

is there a 830CC version of this software in the works?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_you have to use the filter that is provided. It is held on with the nuts, not a slip on filter

i wonder if you cut up the filter that comes with the maf if you could use the remains to mount another type of filter?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_
I know, but my question is do we need to use the filter they supply are can we just use any old 3 inch filter?

You will use the filter that comes with the Pro MAF which is 3.5"d.
C2


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_ 
The 12V Turbo market is definetly keep us on our toes. As soon as we _think_ you guys have reached the limits of your projects, we hear about cars breaking 500whp with C2 software.....and that is quickly followed up with "we WANT more"








_Modified by C2Motorsports at 1:15 PM 2-27-2009_


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_is there a 830CC version of this software in the works?
















It never stops... Much ALWAYS wants more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (Norwegian-VR6)*

if i have the stage 2 - do i just buy stage 4 plus the injectors?
if so sign me up - i want to see how much power a stock block can take


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juiced6* »_if i have the stage 2 - do i just buy stage 4 plus the injectors?
if so sign me up - i want to see how much power a stock block can take

















Stage 4 is in stock and READY to ship.........and I can't say that I am not a little curious as to what the stock block can take.
C2


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

I've been daily driving this software in 95*+ heat and I have no complaints at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I've been daily driving this software in 95*+ heat and I have no complaints at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


No complaints about the software or the heat


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

So far so good for me only had the car for about 4 days now but car started first time and rips for 6 psi. But thats just intill I get my clutch and etc. broken in.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
No complaints about the software or the heat









I hate the heat, software is great


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

how do i order stage 4?
website only has stage 3 listed


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Juiced6)*

[email protected] Respond to my email. pretty pretty please.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*

anyone running after market cams with these chips?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Juiced6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juiced6* »_anyone running after market cams with these chips?

Cat 256's here


----------



## 20vGinster (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

schrick 268's here and it's perfect... probably gonna try the 276's for giggles to see if it makes any more on the dyno over the 268's


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (20vGinster)*

i have run the schimmel 263 cams with great luck, and i currently have schrick 276's in there now. AFR's are spot on with both, and the motor pulls hard to my 7500rpm limit


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (xpalendocious)*

Tuesday 12th May, the order is gonna be placed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im so exited! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

cool cool
im still on the fence - i want to build a motor to go with this but i also want to swap everything into a mk2 because of weight
then i remind myself i dont really want a true import drag car living in the midwest 
when the wind changes so does my mind
but a 600whp GTI has a nice ring to it


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Juiced6)*

My stage 4 is in and running great. I'm still at 19-20psi, hoping to crank it up and hit the dyno soon. Perfect drivability and feels stronger at the same psi as the 42# setup.








I need to clean it up a little bit yet, but.....


















_Modified by BlownGinster at 10:41 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (C2Motorsports)*

Any help available on this thread???









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...82765


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (pvw4ever)*

in all honesty i dont know how to tell versions
i also think mine was done by atwood himself and not an off the shelf c2 chip so sorry no help here


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (Juiced6)*

subscribed


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (radgti8v)*

Another Satisfied customer. Heres my set-up


----------



## b3VRT (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (Bthornton10)*

I just got back from New York so there is still a few things i need to do but as far as drivablility its on point in every aspect. PERFECTION!
[IM







G][/8


_Modified by b3VRT at 12:43 AM 6-9-2009_


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (b3VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b3VRT* »_I just got back from New York so there is still a few things i need to do but as far as drivablility its on point in every aspect. PERFECTION!

Curious to see what power you make on that 3L.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (TBT-Syncro)*

just wondering who is running an adjustable FPR with this? Is it worth it?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_just wondering who is running an adjustable FPR with this? Is it worth it?

no need.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
no need.

if you want to trim your AFRs in boost you need one


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
if you want to trim your AFRs in boost you need one









but then you're left with a tune thats off somewhere else in the rpm range








besides, didnt you say that the pro tune ran perfect?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
but then you're left with a tune thats off somewhere else in the rpm range








besides, didnt you say that the pro tune ran perfect?









It runs great but with the tune you are allowed to put in an adjustable FPR to trim your WOT AFRs. It will keep crusing AFRs where they need to be but you will have a set AFR in boost


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
if you want to trim your AFRs in boost you need one











I added this to the ProMaf tune becuse of the wide range of power.
(to 3x stock power) And because everyone has their own idea of 'perfect afr'.
12s is very 'crisp'
11s is safer
I don't think anyone is tweaking pressure further than 5-8psi.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (PhReE)*

11:1 is a pretty safe afr


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (Juiced6)*

I guess I'll run it first and go from there then. Thanks guys


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 4 **RELEASE** OBD2 12v VR6 (raddo)*

I'll be waiting to see how hard it pulls when it's cranked up for a while...................tranny just ate 3rd gear







I need to pull the tranny back out and get the diff put in my spare. Still running the same 20psi I ran witht the 42# setup.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well i have my stage 4 on the way


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Dubstuning)*

just to let everone know the PRO-MAF is 3.5" not 4"







Time to buy a new piece of silicone


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_just to let everone know the PRO-MAF is 3.5" not 4"







Time to buy a new piece of silicone

Good to know


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Juiced6)*

I believe it is advertised as a 3.5inch MAF


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

PM sent guys


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (SlowVRT)*

Just got done instaling the set up. Idle is alitle bouncy on start up, but after a 1 min its perfect. Software is on piont, I'm was only pushing 11psi last night and it felt real good. Time to turn it up to 15 maybe 18psi today and see how that feels.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

Cant find the link for the stg 4 set up on the C2 site, am i retared or is the link not up? Also can you run the pro maf with the 42lbs software/inj?


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_Cant find the link for the stg 4 set up on the C2 site, am i retared or is the link not up? Also can you run the pro maf with the 42lbs software/inj?

just call them and tell them what you want, don't think you can run the 42# with the pro maf.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_
just call them and tell them what you want, don't think you can run the 42# with the pro maf.

Thanks for the reply, guess i will give them a ring on monday.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*

installed and running. I'll upload some pics in the next day or so.


----------



## 20vGinster (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_Cant find the link for the stg 4 set up on the C2 site, am i retared or is the link not up? Also can you run the pro maf with the 42lbs software/inj?


No you cannot.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_installed and running. I'll upload some pics in the next day or so. 









how do you like it?
any change in fuel economy?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

What do you guys think about the rev limiter?
When in neutral the rev limiter is working fine.
But when In first or second gear and hit rev limit, its like the engine shuts off for a second







No engine response at all.
So when I hit a new gear, I need to take it easy at first. I really dont understand it


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_What do you guys think about the rev limiter?
When in neutral the rev limiter is working fine.
But when In first or second gear and hit rev limit, its like the engine shuts off for a second







No engine response at all.
So when I hit a new gear, I need to take it easy at first. I really dont understand it









sounds like the speed governor in cars - i think first it pulls timing then stops sparking/fueling until the speed comes back down
on a big turbo car - its pretty easy to rev past redline with all that extra air coming in (im sure someone has a more scientific explanation of this) 
im thinking that was put in so you dont over rev your R32's engine on the street


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Juiced6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juiced6* »_
sounds like the speed governor in cars - i think first it pulls timing then stops sparking/fueling until the speed comes back down
on a big turbo car - its pretty easy to rev past redline with all that extra air coming in (im sure someone has a more scientific explanation of this) 
im thinking that was put in so you dont over rev your R32's engine on the street

It might be so much extra air.. But im not confident. KubotaPowered have the same turbo, and im not sure if he have the same issue..








Apart from that, its driving perfect at 15 psi. My 02M however, is another discusion








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77SzLT9ST3A

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:06 PM 8-1-2009_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:08 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

After years of "chips and dip" mentality i am considering ditching my SDS for this. I am looking for realworld comments from current users
thanks


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_After years of "chips and dip" mentality i am considering ditching my SDS for this. I am looking for realworld comments from current users
thanks

the 42lb setup is pretty fantastic
12:1 in boost to redline at upwards of 24psi
20mpg
starts and runs like stock even in 0 degree midwestern winters
i had a mk4 with a dta standalone and while the standalone is better for a more wild application - the C2 setup really makes a VR car drive like it came from the factory


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

what HP goals?
that will tell what chip to get, but yeah. 
Kubotapowerd's car runs absolutely fabulous.
gets decent MPG, and is completely reliable AND passes emissions!!
enough said.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_what HP goals?
that will tell what chip to get, but yeah. 
Kubotapowerd's car runs absolutely fabulous.
gets decent MPG, and is completely reliable AND passes emissions!!
enough said.

With a Magnaflow race cat 3"in/3"out I passed the emissions as well. And the shop said with a good margin


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats good to know. Based on my sig i know only stg 4 will do. Thanks again to any c2 owners comments


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Juiced6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juiced6* »_
the 42lb setup is pretty fantastic.



X2, 
18psi daily and still getting 22 mpg on stock driveability.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_Thats good to know. Based on my sig i know only stg 4 will do. Thanks again to any c2 owners comments

Because of traction the car is actually slower with this set up considering at full power there is only traction in 5th gear. Look at SLC92's turbo corrado set up. He's running ~325whp, perfect power setting, I think if I remember correctly hes running mid to high 11's. If this is a FWD drag car, stick with the 42lb setup, there is no need for 60lb injectors and MAF when all you will do is spin your tires the full length of the track


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Thats what boost by gear is for and that time was on falkens. I can only imagine what slicks would get me but then again theres a 4 motion setup calling me. I just want input how the cars are running with the software. I am completely aware of fwd traction problems as well as the related driveline problems associated with a torquey fwd car


_Modified by .therealvrt at 7:04 PM 8-17-2009_


----------

